# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Απορειες για ROISCOC 208 CN

## atevagge1983

Χαιρεται και παλι 
Εγκατεστησα τον συναγιαρμο ολα καλα.Με 1 παγιδα στην πορτα και ενα ρανταρ. Και την Σειρηνα Mars 250
Μου βγηκαν πολλες απορειες ομως
1) Εβαλα την σειρηνα με ρελε οπως το σχεδιο.Οπλιζει κανονικα . Αλλα οταν ανοιγω την πορτα ή με πιανει το ρανταρ η οθονη γραφει οτι διεγερθηκε η αναλογη ζωνη αλλα η σειρηνα δεν χτυπα.. Πριν βιαστειτε να απαντησετε να σας πω οτι οταν κοβω το ρευμα και επειτα βγαλω και την μπαταρια η σειρηνα βαραει κανονικα. Το ιδιο μου κανει και οταν παραβιιασω το tamper της σειρηνας. Ηοθονη δειχνει κανονικα Ζ6 παραβιαση αλλα η σειρηνα δεν βαραει
2) Και για να λυσω το παραπανω προβλημα ειπα να μπω στον προγραμματισμο(να δω τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις της σειρηνας . Αλλα καθως ειχα μπει στον προγραμματισμο (μενου ADD) διαπιστωνω οτι δεν μπορω να βγω απο το μενου του προγραμματισμου. Το βιβλιο λεει οτι βγαινει πατωντας τον εργοστασιακο 0206+ARM αλλα μου γραφει error. Παλι να σας προλαβω να σας πω οτι τον κωδικο δεν τον αλλαξα διοτι με αυτον τον κωδικο μπηκα και στην κατασταση προγραμματισμου.

Θα με βοηθουσαν πολι οι απαντησεις σας....

----------


## atevagge1983

Καποια βοηθεια παιδια......

----------


## jomor

εχεις κανει λάθος στην συνδεσμολογία του ρελέ.

όταν κόβεις τα ρευματα, η σειρήνα βλεπει ότι κοπηκε η τροφοδοσία της και χτυπάει με δική της πρωτοβουλία (λειτουργία SAB)

όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα ή σε πιάνει το ραντάρ, ο πίνακας δίνει εντολή μέσω των ακροδεκτών Bell+,bell- στο GO+ ( ή GO- ) της σειρήνας μέσω του ρελέ, αναλόγως την συνδεσμολογία, και η σειρήνα εφόσον παιρνει αντίστοιχο σήμα στο GO+ ή GO- ενεργοποιείται. Στην περίπτωσή σου, δεν έρχεται εντολή στο GO+

τσεκαρε την συνδεσμολογία του ρελέ σου

----------


## jomor

επίσης αν εχεις αμφιβολία για τον πίνακα, αποσύνδεσε ότι έχεις στο bell-,+ και βαλτου πάνω μια αντισταση 2Κ2 και ένα βολτόμετρο. Προκάλεσε μια παραβίαση και κοίτα το βολτόμετρο, θα σου δείξει τάση? Μετά δες το ρελέ σου.

----------


## atevagge1983

θα το δω το ρελε παιδια αλλα μαλλον αυριο γιατι ειμαι σε οικοδομη και θα εχω προβλημα .
Για το αλλο ρε παιδια πως να βγω απο τον προγραμματισμο ? Το παλευω πολυ ωρα?
εχει αλλο τροπο η αλλο κωδικο για να βγαινω απο το προγραμματισμο(add)

----------


## jomor

μηπως το jumperακι για το defaulting είναι γεφυρωμένο ?

----------

atevagge1983 (07-01-12)

----------


## atevagge1983

υπαρχει επανω δεν το πειραξα . Να το βγαλω?

----------


## jomor

εννοείται !!!!

----------


## atevagge1983

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω αυτο ηταν . Ειναι ο πρωτος που εβαλα και δε το ηξερα

----------


## jomor

κι εγώ έναν έχω βάλει.. την πάτησα κι εγώ με το jumperακι αλλά αμα διαβάσεις τις οδηγίες, λέει σε ποιά θέση κάνει reset και σε ποιά θέση είναι νορμαλ. Βασικά ειναι βλακεία του εργοστασίου, υποτίθεται ότι το προιόν ειναι έτοιμο προς εγκατάσταση.. αλλά δεν..  το βάζεις που το βάζεις το jumperακι, τι το γεφυρώνεις ρε μεγάλε? βάλτο στο ένα pin μόνο να τελειώνουμε...

----------


## atevagge1983

Οσο για το αλλο με το ρελε το ειδα τα εχω ολα οπως το σχεδιο. Το εχω συνδενδεμενο στο Go+ .Μηπως παιζει ρολο η επαφη ΝΟ ποια πλευρα παει στο GO+ της σειρηνας και στο AUX του πινακα. Τα εβαλα στην τυχη γιατι μου φανηκε και απο το σχεδιο σαν απλως διακοπτης.
 Επισης μηπως λεω μηπως να φταιει αυτο που δεν ειχα βγαλει το jumperaki?

----------


## jomor

πρέπει να δεις με το πολύμετρο ποιες επαφές ενώνονται όταν ενεργοποιείται το ρελε. μηπως εχεις χρησιμοποιήσει τις ΝΟ και ΝC αντί για ΝΟ και Common ?

(ασχετο με το προβλημά σου, εχεις βάλει και διοδο παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ ε?)

----------

atevagge1983 (08-01-12)

----------


## atevagge1983

στο ρελε τα αλλα δυο ποδαρακια διοδος δεν ειναι? τα εχω συνδεσει .Το ενα με το GO+ της σειρηνας και το αλλομε το AUX του πινακα.

----------


## atevagge1983

To ρελε που πηρα εκτος απο το πηνιο εχει και αλλα 3 ποδαρακια . 1 ειναι com που ειναι γειωση και δεν συνδεσα τιποτα σε αυτο, Και αλλα δυο ποδαρακια το ενα γραφει ΝΟ και το συνδεσα στο +GO Της σειρηνας και το αλλο γραφει NC και το συνδεσα στο AUX του πινακα. Καλα δεν εκανα ? Μηπως πρεπει αυτα τα δυο να τα συνδεσω αναποδα? Δηλαδη το NC στο +GO και το ΝΟ στο AUX ?

----------


## ssakiss1

καλημερα.εγω σε αυτον τον συναγεμο βαζω την *BS-1* 650-007-b1.jpgαπο το κεντρο δινω εντολη UO στο GO-της σειρηνας απο το AUX και COM δινω ταση στην σειρηνα και δουλευει κανονικα. στο BEELL + KAI -βαζω ενα μικρο εσωτερικο σειρηνακη η μια αντισταση

----------


## ssakiss1

H  Mars 250 με την BS-1 ιδια εινε

----------


## atevagge1983

Παιδια τελος ολα καλα. Εκανα λαθος στο ρελε. Συνδεα και την επαφη ΝΟ και NC ενω ηθελε την ΝΟ στο +GO Και την com στηνAUX.
Τωρα ειναι  ενταξει. 
Οταν τον οπλιζω μετα το περας του χρονου βαραει για 1 sec σαν ενδειξη καλης λειτουργιας . Πως το απενεργοποιω αν ξερει καποιος ? (βαριεμαι να διαβασω ξανα τις οδηγιες)

----------


## atevagge1983

Μπορει καποιος να απαντησει πως απενεργοποιω το στιγμιαιο χτυπημα της σειρηνας οταν τον οπλιζω και περασουν τα δευτερολεπτα εξοδου?
παιζει μηπως κατι με τον κωδικο 5 του δευτερου ψηφιου στον προγραμματισμο( οδ χρησης σελ 20) ή ειναι κατι απλο με μια εντολη

----------


## jomor

> Παιδια τελος ολα καλα. Εκανα λαθος στο ρελε. Συνδεα και την επαφη ΝΟ και NC ενω ηθελε την ΝΟ στο +GO Και την com στηνAUX.
> Τωρα ειναι  ενταξει. 
> Οταν τον οπλιζω μετα το περας του χρονου βαραει για 1 sec σαν ενδειξη καλης λειτουργιας . Πως το απενεργοποιω αν ξερει καποιος ? (βαριεμαι να διαβασω ξανα τις οδηγιες)




τεμπελάκοοο... την θέση 30 την κάνεις 11.

δεν εισαι εντάξει, πρέπει να βάλεις και μια δίοδο παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ. Η δίοδος ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΕΙ όταν εφαρμόζεται η τάση στα ακρα του πηνίου. Αυτό ειναι απαραίτητο οχι για το ρελέ αλλά για προστασία της εξόδου bell του πίνακα.

και για να σε προλάβω, τον ακροδέκτη με την γκρι ρίγα, θα την βάλεις στο + ( δηλ στο καλώδιο που έρχεται απο το bell +

----------


## atevagge1983

Καταρχην Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω για ολα.  με βοηθησες πιστευω σε ολες τις απορειες μου . Και τις ελυσα ολες μεχρι στιγμης. 
1) για την σειρηνα στον οπλισμο που χτυπα για λιγο ειχεσ δικαιο και παλι....
2)Ολο αυτο που μου λες γιατην διοδο σε τι βοηθαει αφου και χωρις αυτην το συστημα λειτουργει μια χαρα.Και επιπλεον και τα σχεδια συνδεσης της σειρηνας αλλα και κανενας αλλος φιλος του forum δεν διαβασα να εχει βαλει τετοια διοδο.

----------


## jomor

> ..
> 2)Ολο αυτο που μου λες γιατην διοδο σε τι βοηθαει αφου και χωρις αυτην το συστημα λειτουργει μια χαρα.



το ότι λειτουργεί δεν συνεπάγεται και το μιά χαρά





> Και επιπλεον και τα σχεδια συνδεσης της σειρηνας αλλα και κανενας αλλος φιλος του forum δεν διαβασα να εχει βαλει τετοια διοδο.



προφανώς τα σχέδια σύνδεσης δεν τα έχει φτιάξει ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός.

το μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργείται από το ρευμα που διαρρέει το πηνίο, στο κλεισιμο του ρελέ καταρρέει απότομα. Αυτή η βίαιη μεταβολή στο μαγνητικό πεδίο, επάγει στιγμιαία ένα αντιστροφης φοράς ρεύμα στο πηνίο το οποιο επιστρέφει στο κύκλωμα οδηγησης του ρελέ (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση στην εξοδο bell). Αυτό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι ικανό να κάψει το κύκλωμα οδήγησης του ρελέ, αν αυτο αποτελείται απο τρανζιστορ ή ολοκληρωμένο. Και συνήθως οι PGM στους συναγερμούς είναι ανοιχτού συλλέκτη, όπως και στον roiscok. 

τώρα γιατι δεν το εφαρμόζει κανείς δεν έχω να πω κάποιο σχόλιο.. ελπίζω ότι δεν είναι έτσι, θεωρώ ότι πολλοί θα βάζουν δίοδο ίσως χωρίς να ξέρουν το γιατί, έστω κι έτσι καλά ειναι, γενικά θεωρώ όμως ότι όταν κάνεις κατι, πρέπει να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, όχι απλά γιατί έτσι λενε οι οδηγίες.. (μετά φταίει ο κινέζος που δεν είναι αξιόπιστος...)

----------


## stinger

αν δεν κανω λαθος γιαννη στο παρελθον που ειχα παρει τηλ στην tele για ενα προβλημα που ειχα το ειχα ρωτησει κι αυτο για την διοδο σβεσης και μου ειχε πει ο τεχνικος πως δεν χρειαζεται διοτι η πλακετα εχει προστασια απο περιπτωση αναστροφου ρευματος..

----------


## jomor

στην έξοδο bell δίοδος? μήπως μιλάγατε για την UO που προορίζεται για να ελέγξει εξωτερική συσκευή και το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει μέσω ρελέ. Mην ξεχνάμε ότι στις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αναφορά σε συνδεσμολογία σειρήνας με κατανάλωση άνω του 1Α (σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει η πρόβλεψη για απ ευθείας συνδεση μόνο για εσωτερική σειρήνα), τέσπα δεν επιμένω φυσικά, αν αισθάνεστε σίγουροι μην βάζετε δίοδο

----------


## atevagge1983

Γιαννη αυριο θα παρω την Tele να δω τι θα μου πουν και αυτοι. Παντως το σκεφτηκα σαν κυκλωμα και πιστευω οτι δεν εχεις αδικο. Ας ακουσουμε και την αποψη των "ειδικων" για την ασφαλεια του συστηματος που λεει ο stinger  και πρατουμε μετα..

----------


## atevagge1983

Μιλησα με την Τελε και λενε οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο η διοδος στο πηνιο . Δεν εχει προκληθει ποτε βλαβη. Εγω θα το αφησω χωρις τωρα. Αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που ανοιξω την σειρηνα θα την βαλω.
Να ρωτησω 2 πραγματα. 
1)Αν πεσει το ρευμα οι μπαταριες ποση ωρα περιπου θα κρατουν σε λειτουργια τον συναγιαρμο?
και 2) Μου επεσε το ρευμα λογω ΔΕΗ . Οι μπαταριες δουλεψαν κανονικα, αλλα απο το πληκτρολογιο ακουγοταν περιπου καθε 1 λεπτο 1 ηχος με τρια μπιπ,
για οσο ο πινακας ηταν με τις μπαταριες. Αυτος ο ηχος με τα 3 μπιπ απενεργοποιειται ή θα ακουγετε παντα οταν πεφτει το ρευμα?

----------


## stinger

1) μπορει και 2 μερες να αντεξει χωρις ρευμα αν και εξαρταται απο την κατασταση των μπαταριων παντα..
2)αν πατησεις *+3 θα δεις για ποιο λογο καθε φορα κανει τα τρια μπιπ..στην περιπτωση σου λεει AC POWER ..μπορεις να απενεργοποιησεις την λειτουργια της ειδοποιησης .. *+8+κυριως κωδικως+3

----------


## atevagge1983

να σαι καλα stinger ευχαριστω

----------


## stinger

εγω φιλε μου δεν την εχω απενεργοποιησει αυτην την λειτουργια διοτι εχει και αλλους λογους που μπορει να σε ειδιοποιησει ο συναγερμος..π.χ αν κοπει η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη...σου προτεινω να μην την απενεργοποιησεις μονιμα αλλα παροδικα..δηλαδη οταν ακουσεις τα μπιπ να δεις πρωτα τον λογο στο πληκτρολογιο και μετα να την απενεργοποιεις ωστε να μην σου σπαει τα νευρα...αλλα να την επαναφερεις οταν λυσεις το προβλημα

----------


## atevagge1983

Καλησπερα εχω μια απορεια με τον συναγιαρμο Roiscoc 208 cn
Αφου τον εγκατεστησα ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα και με ARM και με STAY ολα μια χαρα.
Εκα ομως σημερα μια δοκιμη στον συνδιασμο κουμπιων αναγκης και ειχα θεμα.
Πατω 1+2 ταυτοχρονα για 2 δευτ , η οθονη μου γραφει burglar alarm, αναβοσβηνει και το λαμπακι του ARM αλλα η σηρινα δεν χτυπαει
Το ιδιο κανει και οταν πατησω το 7+8, η οθονη γραφει  medical help αλλα η σηρινα δεν χτυπαει
Οταν πατω ομως το 4+5 για 2 δευτ(συναγιαρμος πυρκαιας) αναβει το fire και η σηρινα χτυπαει μια χαρα.
Να διευκρινισω οτι με οπλιση και αφοπλιση δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα και οταν προκαλω διεγεςρση καποιας ζωνης η σηρινα χτυπαει κανονικα.

Γιατι δεν παιζει ομως ο συναγιαρμος πανικου 1+2   ?

----------


## atevagge1983

Καποια λυση ρε παιδια?

----------


## jomor

μήπως δεν πρέπει να χτυπάει η σειρήνα? είσαι υπο απειλή, εχει μπει το κλεφτρόνι αλλά κάποιος από την οικογένεια ξεφεύγει της προσοχής του, πάει στο πληκτρολόγιο και πατάει 1+2. Ειδοποιείται έτσι το κέντρο λήψης σημάτων και ειδοποιεί την αστυνομία. Αν χτυπήσουν οι σειρήνες, η κίνηση αυτή θα γίνει αντιληπτή από τον κλέφτη με αμφιλεγόμενα αποτελέσματα..

----------


## atevagge1983

Δεν νομιζω. Δεν γραφει κατι το manual.
Στον προγραμματισμο στην θεση 30 εχω την επιλογη 11. Δεν ξερω μhπως παιζει κατι εκει με το δευτερο ψηφιο (του 2ου πινακα στην τελευταια σελιδα του manual)
Καποιος που να ειναι σιγουρος?

----------


## ilias510

και εμενα το ιδιο ακριβως κανει με το 1+2 ενω με το 4+5 βαραει κανονικα η σειρηνα

----------


## stam1982

απλά είναι σιωπηλός συναγερμός.Η ιατρική βοήθεια είναι και αυτή σιωπηλός συναγερμός.Η πυρκαγιά είναι ηχηρός συναγερμός και μάλιστα διαφορετικής συχνότητας από τον κανονικό.

----------


## atevagge1983

Τοτε μαλλον ετσι ειναι στον πινακα. Το manual βεβαια δεν το γραφει αναλυτικα. Λετε μηπως να ξερουν οι τεχνικοι της tele ? Λεω να τους κανω μια κληση.

----------


## atevagge1983

Τους πηρα στην Τελε και το επιβεβαιωνουν οντως ετσι ειναι.
1+2 ταυτοχρονα γραφει burglar alamrm αλλα η σειρηνα δεν χτυπα αλλα στελνει μονο κληση στον τηλεφωνητη.
 Εγω δεν εχω συνδεδεμενο τηλ. για να το δω.
Αν εχει συνδεσει καποιος και τηλεφωνο ας το επιβεβαιωσει.

----------


## kk69

Καλησπέρα σας !

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σχετικά με την σειρήνα Μars-250 σε έναν Roiscok 208.
Εχω συνδέσει με ρελέ την σειρήνα και λειτουργεί κανονικά θέλω όμως να μην χτυπά στις διακοπές ρεύματος.
Κάνοντας δοκιμές κόβωντας την τάση στην είσοδο 14V της πλακετας της σειρήνας αυτή ενεργοποιείται.
Πως θα το αλλάξουμε αυτό. Επίσης δεν θέλω να έχω τα δύο LED (το μάτι) στην σειρήνα συνέχεια σε λειτουργία.

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## stinger

μα φιλε μου η σηρεινα σου συνδεεται με το κεντρο και το κεντρο εχει μπαταρια εφεδριας για να μην διακοπτεται η παροχη και η επικοινωνια με την σηρεινα στις διακοπες ρευματος...αυτο που θελεις να κανεις δεν ειναι σωστο για πολλους λογους
οσο για το led εχει τζαμπερακι μεσα η πλακετα
η σηρεινα σου πρεπει να συνδεθει με το  κεντρο για την τροφοδοσια της και οχι με εξωτερικη πηγη

----------


## kk69

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σου.
1)Αρα η σειρήνα ενεργοποιήθηκε διότι θεώρησε την διακοπή τάσης κόψιμο καλωδίου;
2)Το τζαμπεράκι είναι το Lamp selector και το μετακινούμε στην αλλή θέση;

----------


## stinger

ετσι ειναι σχεδιασμενες να λειτουργουν οι αυτοτροφοδοτουμενες σηρεινες..εσυ την εχεις συνδεσει στο κεντρο σου και χτυπα? το τζαμπερακι το βαζεις στην θεση off

----------


## georgesat1

εβγαλες το τσιπερακι πανω απο την πλακετα

----------


## kk69

Καλημέρα Σας!

Στην δοκιμή έκοβα το καλώδιο ενδιάμεσα άρα χανόταν η επαφή με το κέντρο.
Το τζαμπεράκι της κεντρικής πλακέτας δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμένο αν λέτε για αυτό.
Υπάρχει όμως και στην πλακετίτσα της σειρήνας. 
Αυτό του αλλάζω θέση η το αφαιρώ για να μην λειτουργούν τα LED συνεχώς

----------


## stinger

καλημερα...τζαμπερακι της κεντρικης πλακετας ΔΕΝ πρεπει να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο..αυτο ειναι για το reset του συναγερμου..εμεις μιλαμε για την πλακετιτσα που εχει μεσα η σηρεινα..εχει ενα τζαμπερακι για τα led..αν το κοιταξεις θα το δεις ευκολο ειναι..στις δοκιμες που εκανες σωστα αντιδρουσε η σηρεινα σου

----------


## kk69

Τελικά η σειρήνα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Δεν κατάφερα όμως να σταματήσω τα Led.
Μου θυμίζει Galactica και Cylones για τους πιο μεγάλους.
Δοκίμασα και τους τρείς συνδιασμούς (έχει τρεις ακροδέκτες με την ένδειξη LMP/FL ) δηλ τζαμπ. αριστερά , δεξιά και χωρίς αλλά τίποτα.

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## coverelectronics

Μήπως να ξεσυνδέσεις το φισακι των led πάνω απο την πλακέτα...??? Γιατί έχει και λυχνία που αναβοσβήσει όταν χτυπάει!

----------


## jomor

μπορείς να τα ξεκολλήσεις από την πλακέτα, αλλά γιατί σε ενοχλουνε? άστα να ανάβουνε, από τους 100 επιτήδειους, έστω κι ένας να ψαρώσει, καλό είναι. έπειτα galactica - cyclones, νοσταλγία, άστα να θυμίζουν το παρελθον  :Smile:

----------


## kk69

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## plouf

τα LED δεν σβήνουν ουτε πρέπει αν σβήνουν.. 

παρόλα αυτά αν δεν τα θές η τα κοβεις η τα τυλίγεις με μαυρη μονωτική

----------


## id_arts

Καλημερα σε ολους..... 
Στον Roiscok 208, για να συνδεσω ενα οποιοδηποτε gsm module και να  με ειδοποιει στο κινητο, χρειαζομαι και την πλακετα RV-200 ή δεν ειναι απαραιτητο?
...Επισης μπορω να προγραμματισω τον συναγερμο χωρις την σειρηνα συνδεδεμενη??? (μην ενοχλουμε και τους διπλα.....)

----------


## geo_ef

Καλημέρα, μπορείς να το συνδέσεις χωρίς την πλακέτα RV-200, η οποία είναι για την σύνθεση φωνητικού μηνύματος. Απλά θα σου κάνει κλήση ο συναγερμός στα κινητά που θα δώσεις, ουσιαστικά αναπάντητες κλήσεις.
Μπορείς να κάνεις δοκιμές και να μην ενοχλούνται οι γείτονες και με την σειρήνα συνδεδεμένη αλλά να μην ακούγεται όταν δίνεις δοκιμαστικούς συναγερμούς. Γίνεται ως εξής:
1. Κάνεις όλες τις ζώνες by pass εκτός από μία ζώνη.
2. Αυτή τη ζώνη την προγραμματίζεις με αριθμό 23.
   Δηλαδή *2 άμεση ενεργοποίηση* και *3 ενεργοποίηση εσωτερικού βομβητή του πληκτρολογίου με την σειρήνα σιωπηλή,*  σελίδα 20 του manual.
   Όταν τελειώσεις τις δοκιμές σου επαναφέρεις  την συγκεκριμένη ζώνη στον προγραμματισμό που θέλεις πχ 21 ή ..... άλλο χαρακτηρισμό.

----------

id_arts (27-03-12)

----------


## Robirob

γεια σου φιλε Νικο.
λοιπον επηδη δουλευω πανο στο ειδος και συγκεκριμενα τον Roiscok 208 cn μπορω να σου πω με 100% σιγουρια οτι δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα να συνδεσεις τερματικο gsm επανω στον συναγερμο. απλα θα χρησημοποιησεις το Gsm αντι για την γραμμη οτε, αυτο ειναι ολο. το rv-200 οπως ειπε και ο γιωργος πιο επάνω ειναι μονο για συνθεση φωνητικου μηνυματος.

----------

id_arts (28-03-12)

----------


## id_arts

Γεια σας και παλι....
Στο κουτι του Roiscok 208 ειναι ο μετασ/της. Το πρωτευον ειναι τα κατω καλωδια (κοκκινα μαζι με ασφαλειοθηκη) και το δευτερευον απο πανω???? (μπλε καλωδια)???

----------


## stinger

> Γεια σας και παλι....
> Στο κουτι του Roiscok 208 ειναι ο μετασ/της. Το πρωτευον ειναι τα κατω καλωδια (κοκκινα μαζι με ασφαλειοθηκη) και το δευτερευον απο πανω???? (μπλε καλωδια)???



γεια σου φιλε...τα μπλε καλωδια πανε στην πλακετα και τα κοκκινα συνδεονται στο ρευμα ..το ενα κοκκινο οπως θα ειδες εχει μεσα μια ασφαλεια 5Α και σε αυτο συνδεεται η φαση του ρευματος 220V

----------

id_arts (07-04-12)

----------


## id_arts

Γεια σας ...και παλι...
Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και καλη Ανασταση ....
θελω να προγραμματισω εναν 208... επειδη ολο και καποια λαθακια θα γινουν, θελω να το κανω "αθορυβα".... να μην ενοχλω τους γειτονες με τη σειρηνα.....
λεω λοιπον, να συνδεσω ενα buzzer στο bell+ kai bell - παραλληλα με μια αντισταση 2κ2....ειναι σωστο αυτο?
επισης θελω να ρωτησω.....
ποιος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος συνδεσης σειρηνας?? κανουμε ολη την καλωδιωση στη σειρηνα, μετα δινουμε ρευμα στη μοναδα και μετα συνδεουμε την μπαταρια της σειρηνας???
και πως την αποσυνδεουμε για να μην χτυπησει?
το ρελε ειναι προτιμοτερο να το βαλουμε κοντα στη σειρηνα ή στη μοναδα???
....Καλο Πασχα σε ολους...

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε νικο και καλη ανασταση..
1) ναι μπορεις να συνδεσεις το buzzer
2) ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις κανε το
3)για να μην χτυπησει πρωτα κανεις bypass την 24ωρη ζωνη της σηρεινας (ταμπερ) και ανοιγεις την σηρεινα και κανεις οτι θελεις
4) το ρελε παει μεσα στην σηρεινα..μην ξεχασεις μια διοδο σβεσης να βαλεις στο πηνιο του ρελε...χρησιμο ειναι κακο δεν κανει

----------

id_arts (11-04-12)

----------


## id_arts

> ποιος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος συνδεσης σειρηνας?? κανουμε ολη την  καλωδιωση στη σειρηνα, μετα δινουμε ρευμα στη μοναδα και μετα συνδεουμε  την μπαταρια της σειρηνας???







> 2) ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις κανε το



....μολις δωσω ρευμα στη μοναδα, μηπως πρεπει να κανω bypass τη ζωνη tamper (γιατι θα εχω ανοιχτο καπακι για να βαλω τη μπαταρια...) και ετσι θα χτυπαει η σειρηνα????

----------


## stinger

οταν ενεργοποιησεις τον συναγερμο για τα πρωτα 3 λεπτα δεν γινεται τιποτα οποτε κι ετσι οπως λες να το κανεις σωστο ειναι

----------


## id_arts

Γεια σας και χρονια πολλα...
Σε ενα roiscok 208 συνδεσα ενα gsm module...
Αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα...
Οταν χρησιμοποιω τον κωδικο "εξαναγκασμενης απενεργοποιησης" παιρνει τα προκαθορισμενα τηλεφωνα...
Οταν προκαλω οποια αλλη παραβιαση δεν κανει τιποτα...
Παιζει ρολο οτι εχω επαναπρογραμματισει τις ζωνες??? (π.χ. ζωνη 5 φωτιας την εχω τωρα αμεσης ενεργοποιησης..)
Γνωριζει κανεις κατι??

----------


## spkos

> Γεια σας και χρονια πολλα...
> Σε ενα roiscok 208 συνδεσα ενα gsm module...
> Αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα...
> Οταν χρησιμοποιω τον κωδικο "εξαναγκασμενης απενεργοποιησης" παιρνει τα προκαθορισμενα τηλεφωνα...
> Οταν προκαλω οποια αλλη παραβιαση δεν κανει τιποτα...
> Παιζει ρολο οτι εχω επαναπρογραμματισει τις ζωνες??? (π.χ. ζωνη 5 φωτιας την εχω τωρα αμεσης ενεργοποιησης..)
> Γνωριζει κανεις κατι??



αν δεν χρησιμοποίησις κέντρο λήψεις μηνυμάτων να απενεργοποιηθεί

----------


## id_arts

> αν δεν χρησιμοποίησις κέντρο λήψεις μηνυμάτων να απενεργοποιηθεί



Πως το απενεργοποιουμε?
στη θεση 2 τι βαζουμε?

----------


## vasilllis

> γεια σου φιλε νικο και καλη ανασταση..
> 1) ναι μπορεις να συνδεσεις το buzzer
> 2) ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις κανε το
> 3)για να μην χτυπησει πρωτα κανεις bypass την 24ωρη ζωνη της σηρεινας (ταμπερ) και ανοιγεις την σηρεινα και κανεις οτι θελεις
> 4) το ρελε παει μεσα στην σηρεινα..μην ξεχασεις μια διοδο σβεσης να βαλεις στο πηνιο του ρελε...χρησιμο ειναι κακο δεν κανει



Ετσι απο περιεργεια.το ρελε μεσα στην σειρηνα τι χρησιμευει?ειναι για το TR?

----------


## stinger

για τον συγκεκριμενο συναγερμο ειναι η καλυτερη λυση για το trigger της σηρεινας λογω ασθενων ρευματων που διαθετει...μπορει να γινει και με την εξοδο UO..το βαζεις μεσα στην σηρεινα ωστε να μην τραβας επιλεον καλωδια

----------


## vasilllis

α, οποτε εχει τροφοδοσια και tr απο την τροφοδοσια παλι μεσω του ρελε..

----------


## stinger

ακριβως....και μπορεις να επιλεξεις θετικο η αρνητικο trigger..

----------


## p270

ποια μπαταρια κανει η μαλλον χωραει στο κουτι του roiscoc; γιατι εχω μια 12v 7.2ah η οποια δεν μπαινει με τιποτα στο συγκερκιμενο κουτι

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε μου...12v 4 Ah πρεπει να παρεις...αυτη ειναι για το κουτι του roiscok μεγαλυτερη δεν χωραει

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BC%CF...h-p-23603.html

----------


## p270

αυτο καταλαβα αλλα ειπα να ρωτησω μηπως και εχω κανει κμια πατατα στο κουτι 


σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## p270

αλλη μια ερωτηση εχω 3 ρανταρ τα 2 θα τα βαλω σε μια ζωνη και το αλλο σε αλλη τα δυο που ειναοι μαζι στη ιδια ζωνη τις επαφες τους ( αλαρμ ) θα τις βαλω σε σειρα ; για τα tamper ξερω οτι μπαινουν σε σειρα οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα

----------


## crown

Kαι τα RADAR μπαινουν σε σειρα οπωs οι παγιδεs.

----------


## p270

ευχαριστω

----------


## leosedf

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ?
Η πλακέτα έχει line in και line out για το τηλέφωνο, είναι υποχρεωτικό να περάσει το τηλέφωνο από εκεί η μπορώ να συνδέσω στο line out την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και είμαι ΟΚ?

----------


## stinger

ειναι υποχρεωτικο στο line in να υπαρχει τηλεφωνικη γραμμη για να εχει νοημα η line out ...δηλαδη για να μπορεσει το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο να κανει κλησεις η να χρησιμοποιει κεντρο πρεπει να εχει μια μονιμη γραμμη τηλεφωνου..στο line out συνδεεται η τηλεφωνικη συσκευη μεσω της οποιας θα γινουν οι κλησεις...

και κανονικα αν θελουμε να ειναι σωστα συνδεδεμενα πρεπει η γραμμη του οτε (μετα το φιλτρο DSL αν υπαρχει ιντερνετ)να παει απευθειας στην πλακετα  line in και απο  την line out να συνδεθουν ολες οι τηλεφωνικες γραμμες του σπιτιου..αυτο πρεπει να γινεται ωστε σε περιπτωση συναγερμου αν εσυ μιλας στο τηλ η ειναι κατεβασμενο το ακουστικο κατα λαθος το κεντρο του συναγερμου κοβει ολες τις επικοινωνιες και πραγματοποιει τις κλησεις που ειναι καταχωρημενες στην μνημη του..

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά στην περίπτωση που λείπουμε από το σπίτι δεν θα με ενδιέφερε να περάσω το τηλέφωνο μέσα από το κέντρο. Θα μποrούσα να το δώσω μόνο στο line in?

----------


## stom

Η λογικη του line-out line-in ειναι για να κοβει τα τηλεφωνα ωστε να μπορει να καλεσει. (την εποχη του pulse dial αμα σηκωνες το τηλεφωνο δεν μπορουσες να καλεσεις).
Σημερα ειναι λιγο πιο δυσκολο. απλα σηκωνεις το τηλεφωνο και περνεις κατ ασχετο ωστε να μην δουλεψουν τα νουμερα του dialer.
Την εποχη του adsl, πρωτα splitter και μετα τη γραμμη in στο συναγερμο και ουτ στα τηλεφωνα του σπιτιου.
Βεβαια ολα αυτα ειναι τριχες, καθοτι ο διαρρηκτης πρωτου επιχειρησει να μπει, θα περασει μια βολτα απο τον κατανεμητη και θα κοψει ολα τα τηλεφωνα προληπτικα.
Ο gsm dialer ειναι συγκριτικα ελαχιστα πιο αξιοπιστος (γιατι αν το δικτυο ειναι φορτωμενο μπορει να μην βγαζει κλησεις, εχει κοστος σαν συνδεση και σαν καρτοκινητο ληγει και οταν θα παει να καλεσει απλα δεν θα δουλεψει...) ασε που ενα καθως πρεπει κλεφτρονι, ενα gsm jammer το κουβαλαει μαζι του...

----------


## stinger

> Ναι αλλά στην περίπτωση που λείπουμε από το σπίτι δεν θα με ενδιέφερε να περάσω το τηλέφωνο μέσα από το κέντρο. Θα μποrούσα να το δώσω μόνο στο line in?



ασχετος αν εισαι σπιτι η λειπεις η διαδικασια ειναι ιδια....ακομα και ο συναγερμος σου να χαλασει και να ειναι απενεργοποιημενος τα τηλεφωνα του σπιτιου σου θα λειτουργουν

----------


## leosedf

Χμ δεν παίζω μου τη δίνει, πρέπει να τραβήξω καλώδια τώρα.

----------


## plouf

βάλε ρε κωνσταντίνε μόνο το line-in ... σιγά .

----------


## p270

να ρωτησω κατι ο 208 εχει λειτουργεια instant ( για την ζωνη 1 που εχει την καθυστερησει εισοδου) δηλαδη οταν ειμαστε μεσα στο σπιτι και το θεσουμε σε λειτουργεια αν καποιος παει να περασει την εισοδο του σπιτιου ο συναγερμος να κτυπησει αμεσα 

ειδικα τις βραδυνες ωρες που κοιμομαστε

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε...το κακο με τον roiscok ειναι οτι στην λειτουργια stay δεν παρακαμπτει τους χρονους εισοδου-εξοδου οπως κανει π.χ ενας sigma...για να κανεις αυτο που θελεις πρεπει να αλλαξεις τις ρυθμισεις της ζωνης...πας στην θεση 14 και απο 11 που την εχεις τωρα καντην 21 η 31...η αλλιως μικραινεις τον χρονο εισοδου πιο πολυ ωστε αν καποιος σου ανοιξει πορτα να χτυπησει πιο γρηγορα ο συναγερμος

----------


## p270

thanks και παλι stinger

οτα αλλαξω την ρυθμισει ζωνης απο 11 σε 21 η 31 αλλαζω απλα τα χρονο εισοδου εξοδου η κατι αλλο 

εχω και εναν caddx ο οποιος φυσικα εχει το instant και εψαχνα μηπως το κανει και αυτος

----------


## stinger

οταν θα κανεις αυτην την αλλαγη κανεις την ζωνη απο καθυστερησης σε αμμεση αλλα θα το κανεις καθε βραδυ αυτο?? κι οταν χρειαζεσαι την ζωνη σαν καθυστερησης θα την ξαναρυθμιζεις??? δεν εχει καμια σχεση ενας caddx με ενας roiscok.....

----------


## p270

ε σιγουρα για αυτο ο caddx ειναι εδω στην αθηνα και ο roiscok στο χωριο που δεν παιζει και μεγαλο προβλημα 

thanks και παλι

----------


## bbess

ΦΙΛΕ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΕΧΗ ΕΝΑ ΤΖΑΜΠΕΡΑΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΗΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΕΡΑΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΕΡΗΣ ΤΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΗ

----------


## nikdem

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, είμαι καινούργιος στο roisckok και έχω εμπειρία μόνο σε caddx. Μολις πήρα τον 208rp και τον σύνδεσα. Στην οθόνη ανάβη το roiscok, πως μπορώ να το βγάλω και να εμφανίζονται οι ανοιχτές ζώνες;
Ξέρει κανείς εαν ο roiscok έχει force arm; δηλαδή παρόλα που είναι ανοιχτή η ζώνη να μπορεί να οπολίσει; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jomor

δεν σου εμφανίζει Ζ2, Ζ3 κτλ αν ανοίξεις την αντίστοιχη ζώνη? κανονικά δεν χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσεις κάτι σχετικά με αυτό, όταν ανοιξει η ζώνη, φαίνεται στο display. Force arm δεν εχει, θα πρέπει όλες οι ζώνες ( εκτός της Ζ1) να ειναι σε ισορροπία για να οπλίσεις, ακόμα και οι εσωτερικές.

----------


## nikdem

oλες ανοιχτές είναι αφού δεν έκανα τίποτα.... Τον αγόρασα, του αφαίρεσα to jumber και τον έβαλα στο ρεύμα. Του έφτιαξα την ώρα, όταν πατήσω *4 η ώρα εμφανίζεται αλλά μετα από λίγο εξαφανίζεται

----------


## stinger

καταρχας να σου πω πως ο roiscok δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον caddx που εχεις και θα πρεπει να προσαρμοστεις  σε πιο απλες ενδειξεις και λειτουργιες τωρα...
οι ζωνες φαινονται ολες ανοικτες διοτι δεν τις τερματισες με αντισταση 2.2ΚΩ οπως προβλεπεται..επισης οταν τον ενεργοποιεις για τα 3 πρωτα λεπτα δεν φαιονται οι ζωνες στην οθονη..οταν πατας *4 η *3 κτλ οι ενδειξεις μενουν για λιγο...ετσι ειναι κατασκευασμενος
οσο για force arm και αλλες εξειδικευμενες λειτουργιες μην ψαχνεις με 60 ευρω που εδωσες...διαβασε λιγο το manual τα λεει αναλυτικα

----------


## jomor

στο πρώτο άνοιγμα πρέπει να βγάλεις jumper, να τερματίσεις τις ζώνες με αντιστάσεις, να συνδέσεις πληκτρολόγιο και να δώσεις ρεύμα. Αν το self check πάει καλά θα σου ανάψει το ready και κατόπιν μπορείς να συνεχίσεις με τον όποιο προγραμματισμό ή δοκιμές. Κανε reset και ξεκίνα από την αρχή.

----------


## nikdem

> στο πρώτο άνοιγμα πρέπει να βγάλεις jumper, να τερματίσεις τις ζώνες με αντιστάσεις, να συνδέσεις πληκτρολόγιο και να δώσεις ρεύμα. Αν το self check πάει καλά θα σου ανάψει το ready και κατόπιν μπορείς να συνεχίσεις με τον όποιο προγραμματισμό ή δοκιμές. Κανε reset και ξεκίνα από την αρχή.



 Το έκανα και δούλεψε. Στην πάνω σειρά εμφανίζεται roiscok και στην κάτω οι ανοιχτές ζώνες.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikdem

> καταρχας να σου πω πως ο roiscok δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον caddx που εχεις και θα πρεπει να προσαρμοστεις  σε πιο απλες ενδειξεις και λειτουργιες τωρα...
> οι ζωνες φαινονται ολες ανοικτες διοτι δεν τις τερματισες με αντισταση 2.2ΚΩ οπως προβλεπεται..επισης οταν τον ενεργοποιεις για τα 3 πρωτα λεπτα δεν φαιονται οι ζωνες στην οθονη..οταν πατας *4 η *3 κτλ οι ενδειξεις μενουν για λιγο...ετσι ειναι κατασκευασμενος
> οσο για force arm και αλλες εξειδικευμενες λειτουργιες μην ψαχνεις με 60 ευρω που εδωσες...διαβασε λιγο το manual τα λεει αναλυτικα



Οτι δεν είναι caddx το ξέρουμε, τα υπόλοιπα δεν ισχύουν. Οποιος ξέρει προγραμματισμό μικρουπολογιστών καταλαβαίνει ότι θα έπαιρνε μια ημέρα στον programmer tis roiscok να βάλει εξτρα λειτουργίες. Δεν τις έχει λόγω του οτι δεν "καταλαβαίνει" την αναγκαιότητα ή θέλει να κρατήσει απλό το σύστημα.

Υπάρχει τρόπος να χτυπά η σειρήνα όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα;
Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το τηλέφωνο. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά επιλογή format, απλά του δίνω τα νούμερα και παίρνει, σωστά;

----------


## Alxnks

Η εύκολη λύση...βγαλτου τη μπαταρία, έτσι μόλις η έξω σειρήνα "δει" οτι δεν υπάρχει πια παροχή ρεύματος θα χτυπά.

Εννοείται βέβαια ότι έτσι ο συναγερμός δεν πρόκειται να σε καλέσει τηλεφωνικά. Και δεν ξέρω μήπως χανει και τις ρυθμίσεις του.

----------


## stinger

> Οτι δεν είναι caddx το ξέρουμε, τα υπόλοιπα δεν ισχύουν. Οποιος ξέρει προγραμματισμό μικρουπολογιστών καταλαβαίνει ότι θα έπαιρνε μια ημέρα στον programmer tis roiscok να βάλει εξτρα λειτουργίες. Δεν τις έχει λόγω του οτι δεν "καταλαβαίνει" την αναγκαιότητα ή θέλει να κρατήσει απλό το σύστημα.
> 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να χτυπά η σειρήνα όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα;
> Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το τηλέφωνο. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά επιλογή format, απλά του δίνω τα νούμερα και παίρνει, σωστά;



μην παρεξηγεις αυτο που λεω με τα 60 ευρω που κανει ο συναγερμος διοτι και εγω εχω παρει αρκετους roiscok και ξερω και τις δυνατοτητες και τα προβληματα που βγαζουν..
π.χ αυτο που ρωτας αν υπαρχει τροπος να χτυπα η σηρεινα οταν κοβεται το ρευμα στον συγκεκριμενο γινεται μονο αν την τροφοδοσια στην σηρεινα την κανεις μεσω ενος τροφοδοτικου μπριζας..οταν κοπει το ρευμα θα βαραει διοτι υποτιθεται χανει επαφη με το κεντρο και δεν θα σε παρει τηλεφωνο..αν ομως ειχες π.χ εναν sigma θα σε επαιρνε τηλεφωνο χωρις να χτυπαει η σηρεινα..εκει λοιπον παει οτι η τιμη ειναι αναλογη των υπηρεσιων του συναγερμου..
στο θεμα των τηλεφωνων απλα πατας εντολη και αριθμο τηλεφωνου και οταν τον καταχωρησει βγαζει οκ..δεν εχει φορματ..απλα δινεις νουμερα και παιρνει

----------


## mick77

Γεια χαρα και απο εμενα..παλευω εδω και 5 μερες να συνδεσω τον εν λόγω  συναγερμό με μια MARS 600.Μεχηρι και σε ηλεκτρολογο πηγα μου ειπε πως να  την σηνδεσω αλλα τιποτα.Να πω τι εχω βαλει μηοως και βοηθησει.
Ζ1 Mαγνητικη επαφη με καθηστερηση
Ζ2,3,4,5,6,7..μαγνητικες και ορισμος σαν 21 αμεση ενεργοποιηση
Ζ8 αισθητηρας κινησης μεσα στο σπιτι στο χωρο της εξωπορτας με καθηστερηση.

Προβλημα 1. Χωρις να βαλω την σειρηνα πουθενα δουλευουν ολα ρολοι.Οταν βαλω την σειρηνα πχ στη Ζ1 ,com τα καλωδια tamper μπλοκαρει η Ζ1 και δεν την διαβαζει καθολου και βγαζει μηνυμα No syrine.

Προβλημα  2. Οταν σε κατασταση λειτουργιας βγαλω καποιο απο το com της σειρηνας  βαραει συνέχεια περιπου για 1 λεπτο ,οσο δλδ εχω ορισει στο setup,οταν  οπλισω ομως τον συναγερμό και κανω παραβιαση...τζιφος.

Προβλημα 3  .Σημερα λοιπον μου την βαρεσε και τα αποσηνδεσα ολα...αφησα μονο Ζ1 και  εβαλα την σειρηνα μονη της σε μια αλλη ζωνη..παλι τα ιδια,μου λεει νο  syrine.Τα λεντακια εξω της σειρηνας αναβοσβηνουν κανονικα,και παλι οταν  βγαλω ενα com βαραει.Τι κανω λαθος? 

Ξεχασα να πω οτι εχω και μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα οπου οταν την σηνδεσα στην εξοδο bell με γεφηρωμενη αντισταση ουτε αυτη δουλεψε.

Για την σύνδεσή χρησιμοποιω το σχεδιο απο το site του Σταυριανoυ

Αν  μπορειτε βοηθηστε γιατι ειμαι ενα βημα πριν ον πεταξω απο το  παραθηρο,καλωδιωσα ολο το σπιτι με καναλια κλπ κλπ μου πηρε 3 μερες και  δουλεια δεν εκανα.

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## stinger

μην ανχωνεσαι κατ αρχας....δεν ειναι τοσο τρομερο το θεμα σου...για αρχη αυτο που σιγουρα πρεπει να κανεις ειναι ενα reset της μοναδας γιατι μαλλον την εχεις μπλοκαρει και να δεις λιγο τις συνδεσεις σου πιο προσεκτικα...no siren βγαζει οταν δεν βλεπει την σηρεινα το συτημα σου...εχεις βαλει στο πηνιο του ρελε παραλληλα την αντισταση 2.2 ΚΩ??

----------

mick77 (07-06-12)

----------


## mick77

Για να βοηθησω με το σχεδιο της σειρηνας το power - της σειρηνα το παιρναω απο το μεσαιο ποδαρακι του ρελε (στο πηνιο δλδ) και απο εκει το καρφωνω σε μια com. Τα υπολοιπα οπως ειναι

----------


## mick77

> μην ανχωνεσαι κατ αρχας....δεν ειναι τοσο τρομερο το θεμα σου...για αρχη αυτο που σιγουρα πρεπει να κανεις ειναι ενα reset της μοναδας γιατι μαλλον την εχεις μπλοκαρει και να δεις λιγο τις συνδεσεις σου πιο προσεκτικα...no siren βγαζει οταν δεν βλεπει την σηρεινα το συτημα σου...εχεις βαλει στο πηνιο του ρελε παραλληλα την αντισταση 2.2 ΚΩ??



Την εχω βαλει παραλληλα στο bell μαζι με τα 2 καλωδια που πηρα απο το πηνιο

----------


## stinger

κανεις λαθος στις συνδεσεις σου......πρεπει να δεις πιο προσεκτικα το σχεδιο..το καλωδιο της σηρεινας σου πρεπει λογικα να ειναι 4χ0.22+2χ0.50
τα 2χ0.50 ειναι για την τροφοδοσια της σηρεινας..παει αυτο
τα 2χ0.22 τα συνδεεις στο πηνιο του ρελε με αντισταση 2.2 απο την εξοδο bell+ bell-
τα υπολοιπα 2χ0.22 ειναι για το ταμπερ και τα συνδεεις σε ζωνη (οποια θες αρκει να την ορισεις 64)
την mars 600 την εχω κι εγω..εχει επιλογη trigger+ h trigger-
απο την κλεμα της θετικης τροφοδοσιας της σηρεινας θα την συνδεσεις στο com του ρελε και την n.o θα την συνδεσεις στη trigger +
ετσι οταν θα εχεις συναγερμο θα οπλισει το ρελε και θα δωσει θετικο τριγκερ στην σηρεινα..η προυποθεση ειναι να βαλεις το ρελε μεσα στην σηρεινα

----------

mick77 (07-06-12)

----------


## mick77

> κανεις λαθος στις συνδεσεις σου......πρεπει να δεις πιο προσεκτικα το σχεδιο..το καλωδιο της σηρεινας σου πρεπει λογικα να ειναι 4χ0.22+2χ0.50
> τα 2χ0.50 ειναι για την τροφοδοσια της σηρεινας..παει αυτο
> τα 2χ0.22 τα συνδεεις στο πηνιο του ρελε με αντισταση 2.2 απο την εξοδο bell+ bell-
> τα υπολοιπα 2χ0.22 ειναι για το ταμπερ και τα συνδεεις σε ζωνη (οποια θες αρκει να την ορισεις 64)
> την mars 600 την εχω κι εγω..εχει επιλογη trigger+ h trigger-
> απο την κλεμα της θετικης τροφοδοσιας της σηρεινας θα την συνδεσεις στο com του ρελε και την n.o θα την συνδεσεις στη trigger +
> ετσι οταν θα εχεις συναγερμο θα οπλισει το ρελε και θα δωσει θετικο τριγκερ στην σηρεινα




To καλωδιο που πηρα εινα αυτο
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=11684

Χρησιμοποιω το κοκκινο μαυρο για το power (το + το παω στο aux και το μαυρο στο μεσαιο ποδαρακι του πηνιου και απο εκει σε μια com)
το μπλε κιτρινο για το tamper (οπου το παω σε μια ζωνη Ζ1,COM)
το πρασινο ασπρο για τα light το παω στο ενα ποδαρακι απο τα 2 του ρελε  αριστερα.( Αριστερα εχω τα 2 ποδαρακια δεξια εχω το πηνιο)

Για το bell βαζω 2 καλωδιακια επιπλεον και τα σηνδεω στο bell.


Το ρελε τον εχω μεσα στο κουτι του σηναγερμου,οχι της σειρηνας και την ζωνη που τον σηνδεσα δεν την ορισα 64 αλλα 11 αφου τον εβαλα πανω στην z1 που ειναι η πορτα...

----------


## stinger

φιλε μου τα εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο τα πραγματα ως προς την λειτουργια του ταμπερ και των ζωνων....οι συνδεσεις που περιγραφεις ειναι λαθος...

----------


## stinger

θα τα συνδεσεις οπως σου πω και ξεμπερδεψες
κοκκινο-μαυρο απο πινακα aux-com σε  14-G στην σηρεινα
μπλε-πρασινο απο bell+ bell- πινακα σε πηνιο ρελε 12v με αντισταση 2.2 παραλληλα (και μια διοδο σβεσης αν θελεις)
απο κλεμα 14v της σηρεινας στο com του ρελε και απο n.o του ρελε στο τριγκερ + της σηρεινας
ασπρο απο ζωνη 8 πινακα σε κλεμα tamper σηρεινας
κιτρινο απο com πινακα(διπλα απο ζωνη 8 ) σε κλεμα ταμπερ σηρεινας με αντισταση 2.2 σε σειρα
την ζωνη 8 θα την ορισεις σαν 64 γιατι ειναι 24ωρη

το ρελε να το βαλεις μεσα στην σηρεινα 
απαραιτητη προυποθεση ειναι να κανεις reset στην μοναδα σου διοτι μαλλον την εχεις μπλοκαρει με αυτα που εχεις κανει

----------


## mick77

> φιλε μου τα εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο τα πραγματα ως προς την λειτουργια του  ταμπερ και των ζωνων....οι συνδεσεις που περιγραφεις ειναι λαθος...




μμμ  καλο αυτο γιατι σημαινει οτι φταιω εγω και οχι το σύστημα !! Αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να βαλω το ρελε μεσα στην σειρηνα ,να γεφηρωσω το πηνιο με αντισταση και να τα ενωσω στο bell.Το tamper οπως εχει σε ζωνη και το power κατευθεαιν στην πλακετα aux και com χωρις να το περασω απο το ρελε..σωστα ? Τα switch 5-6 της σειρηνας πρεπει να τα βαλω on ή καμια σχεση; (ετσι μου ειπε ο ηλεκτρολογος απο την tele)

(ζητω σηγνωμη για την ασχετοσύνη μου και σε ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σου και τον χρονο σου)


απαντησα χωρις να δω το παραπανω μηνυμα σου................

----------


## stinger

καντα οπως σου περιεγραψα και τιποτα παραπανω και θα λυθει το θεμα σου...τα dip switch μην τα πειραξεις εκτος κι αν θελεις να αλλαξεις λειτουργιες της σηρεινας (ειναι ρυθμισμενη στα 3 λεπτα απο οτι θυμαμαι)
απαραιτητος να κανεις reset και διαβασε πιο προσεκτικα τις συνδεσεις και τον προγραμματισμο την μοναδας...στην Ζ1 θα βαλεις την πορτα σου υποχρεωτικα και στις υπολοιπες οτι συνδιασμο θελεις

----------

mick77 (08-06-12)

----------


## jomor

> Προβλημα 1. Χωρις να βαλω την σειρηνα πουθενα δουλευουν ολα ρολοι.Οταν βαλω την σειρηνα* πχ στη Ζ1 ,com* τα καλωδια tamper μπλοκαρει η Ζ1 και δεν την διαβαζει καθολου και βγαζει μηνυμα No syrine.
> 
> Προβλημα  2. Οταν σε κατασταση λειτουργιας βγαλω καποιο απο το com της σειρηνας  βαραει συνέχεια περιπου για 1 λεπτο ,οσο δλδ εχω ορισει στο setup,οταν  οπλισω ομως τον συναγερμό και κανω παραβιαση...τζιφος.
> 
> Προβλημα 3  .Σημερα λοιπον μου την βαρεσε και τα αποσηνδεσα ολα...αφησα μονο Ζ1 και*  εβαλα την σειρηνα μονη της* *σε μια αλλη ζωνη*..παλι τα ιδια,μου λεει νο  syrine.Τα λεντακια εξω της σειρηνας αναβοσβηνουν κανονικα,και παλι οταν  βγαλω ενα com βαραει.Τι κανω λαθος? 
> 
> Ξεχασα να πω οτι εχω και μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα οπου οταν την σηνδεσα στην εξοδο bell με γεφηρωμενη αντισταση ουτε αυτη δουλεψε.
> 
> Για την σύνδεσή χρησιμοποιω το σχεδιο απο το site του Σταυριανoυ
> ...




ούπς, τι δουλεια εχει η σειρήνα με τις ζώνες? στις ζώνες συνδέεις σε σειρά μόνο μαγνητικές επαφές, ραντάρ και μια αντίσταση EOL ανά ζώνη. 

από την αρχή:

1) συνδέεις στις ζώνες μόνο αντίσταση, συνδέεις πληκτρολόγιο, συνδέεις στο bell μονο μια εσωτερική σειρήνα, δίνεις ρεύμα και ελεγχεις αν ο συναγερμός δουλεύει σωστά. Κανεις τον προγραμματισμό σου, τις δοκιμές σου, και 

2) αφου βεβαιωθείς ότι όλα ειναι όπως θες, τότε συνδέεις τις πραγματικές ζώνες σου πάνω στις Z1..Z8. Επαναλαμβάνεις τις δοκιμές σου, μόνο με την εσωτερική σειρήνα στο bell

3) κατόπιν μπορεις να συνδέσεις την εξωτερική σειρήνα μέσω ρελέ ως εξής: 

Power+ από το Batt+ 
Power- από κάποιο Com
Light TR & Siren TR από κάποιο COM μέσω επαφής ΝΟ του ρελέ
Συνδέεις το 12v πηνίο του ρελέ στα Bell+ και Bell-

χωρίς να συνδέσεις το tamper της σειρήνας σε κάποια ζώνη, κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου για την λειτουργία της σειρήνας. Παραβίαση στο βήμα 1 θα προκαλείς αφαιρώντας κάποιο Z, πχ το Z2, όχι το COM της ζώνης.

αφου βεβαιωθείς ότι ολα είναι οκ, συνδέεις και το tamper της σειρήνας σε μια ζώνη.

Βήμα βήμα οι συνδέσεις, για να ξέρεις που προκαλείται το όποιο πρόβλημα και θα το λύσεις το θέμα. Καθαρό μυαλό και ηρεμία. 

good luck

----------

mick77 (08-06-12)

----------


## jomor

tip: όταν ειναι να συνδέσεις την κάθε ζώνη στις αντίστοιχες επαφές, θα κλεινεις όλα τα πορτοπαραθυρα που αντιστοιχούν στην ζώνη και θα μετράς με ενα πολύμετρο στα ακρα του καλωδίου την ωμική αντίσταση. Θα πρέπει να μετράς 2.2KΩ. Ετσι βλεπεις οι συνδέσεις στην κάθε ζωνη ειναι οκ πριν την συνδέσεις στους αντιστοιχους ακροδέκτες της πλακέτας.

----------

mick77 (08-06-12)

----------


## mick77

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις ..θα δοκιμασω αυριο και θα σας ενημερωσω για τα αποτελεσματα....νομιζω οτι μπηκα στο νοημα...ονως τα εκανα μανταρα......για να δουμε αυριο...μην πεταξω και τους γειτονες στο ποδι !!!!  :Rolleyes:   αρκετα τραβανε εδω και 10 μερες !!!! ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι....τα λεμε αυριο

----------


## stinger

αυο ειναι το σχεδιο για να μην ταλαιπωρεισαι
τα dip switch της σηρεινας θα τα βαλεις ως εξης

1-πανω
2-κατω
3-κατω
4-πανω
5-πανω
6-πανω
αυτες ειναι οι ρυθμισεις για θετικο τριγκερ

μην ξεχασεις πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε να κανεις reset στην μοναδα

----------

mick77 (08-06-12)

----------


## mick77

> αυο ειναι το σχεδιο για να μην ταλαιπωρεισαι
> τα dip switch της σηρεινας θα τα βαλεις ως εξης
> 
> 1-πανω
> 2-κατω
> 3-κατω
> 4-πανω
> 5-πανω
> 6-πανω
> ...



Eισαι θεος σε ευχαριστω πολυ.....τωρα καταλαβα....

----------


## stinger

να εισαι καλα φιλε μου..κι εμενα καποτε καποιος αλλος με βοηθησε κι εγω με την σειρα μου βοηθαω οπου και οταν μπορω...αυτος πιστευω ειναι ο σκοπος αυτου του φορουμ...αυτο πιστευω θα εκανες κι εσυ

----------

mick77 (08-06-12)

----------


## stinger

> τα dip switch της σηρεινας θα τα βαλεις ως εξης
> 
> 1-πανω 
> 2-κατω  
> 3-κατω  
> 4-πανω  
> 5-πανω
> 6-πανω
> αυτες ειναι οι ρυθμισεις για θετικο τριγκερ



κανω μια διορθωση 
οι ρυθμισεις για θετικο τριγκερ - συνεχη λειτουργια και SAB λειτουργια ειναι
1-πανω (1)
2-πανω  (1)
3-κατω  (0)
4-πανω  (1)
5-κατω  (0)
6-κατω  (0)

οι ρυθμισεις που αναγραφονται πιο πανω ειναι για αρνητικο τριγκερ και το σχεδιαγραμμα αντιστοιχει σε θετικο τριγκερ

----------

mick77 (11-06-12)

----------


## mick77

Αν δεν ήσουν εσυ ακομα θα παλευα !!! θελει διαβασμα αρκετο το manual και  γενικα πρεπει να μπεις στην λογικη της λειτουργιας του για να  καταλαβεις στο περιπου τι θελεις να κανεις. Βεβαια και εδω ισχυει το  "οτι πληρωνεις παίρνεις" !!!! Τουλαχιστον ομως λειτουργει μια χαρα προς  το παρων...Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια .

----------

stinger (11-06-12)

----------


## fotodimis

καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να κάνω τον προγραμματισμό στης  ζώνες μετά το 0206+ARM τη κάνουμε το jumperακι το έχω *αφαιρεσει* 
πχ την ζώνη 4 & 5 θέλω να την κάνω να χτύπα άμεσα  για της πόρτες

----------


## jomor

#0206
17ARM
21#
18ARM
21#
0206ARM

----------


## fotodimis

ευχαριστώ 

δεν εντοπίζει την 4 

18ARM
21#

κάτι άλλο

----------


## jomor

τι εννοείς δεν εντοπίζει την 4?

όταν δώσεις 18ΑRM τι τιμή σου δείχνει στην δεύτερη γραμμή?

----------


## fotodimis

Εχω συνδέσει σε μια ζώνη 2 μαγνητικές επαφές πάω να το δοκιμάσω ανοίγω την μια πόρτα και δεν το καταλαβαίνει να τις έχει συνδέσει σε παράλληλα

τωρα ειναι σε σειρα  και τα καταλαβαίνει  :Biggrin:

----------


## setes

Ο εργοστασιακος κωδικός του εγκαταστατη είναι 0205 η 0206; Στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης γράφει 0205 αλλά εδώ βλέπω 0206. 
Και κατι αλλο. Στις οδηγίες δε γράφει τίποτε για σύνδεση με κέντρο λήψης σημάτων. Ξέρει κανείς μήπως τη θέση προγραμματισμού για τον κωδικό πελάτη και επιλογής πρωτοκόλλου ;

ΥΓ
Αυτος ο συναγερμός εχει χωρα προελευσης την Κινα;

----------


## stinger

κινα φιλε μου ..και μαλιστα απο τα βαθη της.....
0206 ειναι για τον roiscok 208cn

----------


## jomor

> Ο εργοστασιακος κωδικός του εγκαταστατη είναι 0205 η 0206; Στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης γράφει 0205 αλλά εδώ βλέπω 0206. 
> Και κατι αλλο. Στις οδηγίες δε γράφει τίποτε για σύνδεση με κέντρο λήψης σημάτων. Ξέρει κανείς μήπως τη θέση προγραμματισμού για τον κωδικό πελάτη και επιλογής πρωτοκόλλου ;



http://www.mrsecurity.co.nz/GUARD8%2...n%20Manual.pdf


το original manual κάποτε ήταν εδώ
http://www.roiscok.com/upload/file/R...glish Menu.pdf
που έχει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις, αλλά το λίνκ τώρα που το δοκιμάζω δεν παίζει..

----------


## kmemporio

Καλησπερα..θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για το led που βρισκεται στην κεντρικη πλακετα του κεντρου roiscok 208,αναβει?και ποτε?γιατι δεν το εχω δει ποτε αναμενο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kmemporio

Πιο παλια μου φαινετε οτι αναβε


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Πιο παλια μου φαινετε οτι αναβε
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Πόσα χρόνια τον έχεις το συναγερμό; Οι συγκεκριμένοι έχουν συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια ζωής... Δε μου φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο να κάηκε ακόμη και το λεντάκι τους!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kmemporio

Δυο μηνες τον εχω απλα τον ειχα εκτος και τον εστησα εχθες,αλλα το led δεν αναβει ποτε..ισως εχεις δικιο και να καηκε


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Δυο μηνες τον εχω απλα τον ειχα εκτος και τον εστησα εχθες,αλλα το led δεν αναβει ποτε..ισως εχεις δικιο και να καηκε
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Θα μας απαντήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει τον συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό. Πολύ πιθανό να είναι το led του τηλεφωνητή.

----------


## kmemporio

Μπορει να ειναι ετσι..θα  περιμενω να απαντησει καποιος που γνωριζει


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stinger

το συγκεκριμενο λεντακι ειναι για τον κωδικοποιητη...δεν εχει σχεση αμμεση με την εν γενει λειτουργια του συναγερμου..αν δωσεις συναγερμο στον πινακα θα το δεις να αναβει..
σε περιπτωση που η πλακετα αρχιζει να μην βλεπει ζωνη-ζωνες και δεν φταιει κατι περιφερειακο θα δεις καποια στιγμη στην οθονη ''com error'' που σημαινει πεταμα στα σκουπιδια..

----------


## p270

αφού τον έχει 2 μήνες τον στέλνει πίσω έχει εγγυηση

----------


## stinger

> αφού τον έχει 2 μήνες τον στέλνει πίσω έχει εγγυηση



πεταμα στα σκουπιδια....πιο λιγο χρονο και κοπο θα εχεις απο να τον ξηλωνεις-στειλε-ελα βαλε παλι πανω την πλακετα και σε επομενη βλαβη μια απο τα ιδια...

----------


## Alxnks

Τι διαρκεια ζωης εχουν; Ο δικός μας πάντως, φτου φυτού, λειτουργει απροβληματιστα απο το 2009. Ουτε ένας ψευδοσυναγερμος, ουτε τίποτα. Ίσως παιζει ρολο κι ο εγκαταστατης...just saying  :Smile: 
Και ναι, το λεντακι αυτό ανάβει σε περιπτωση trigger.

----------


## atevagge1983

Τον εχω εδω και 4 χρονια χωρις κανενα προβλημα . Λειτουργει μια χαρα και το εχω και gsm πανω χωρις κανενα προβλημα . Θελει υπομονη στην εγκατασταση και ολα θα λυθουν και οι παλιοι χρηστες του φορουμ με βοηθησαν πολυ και τους ευχαριστω για αυτο...

----------


## id_arts

για να μην ανοιγω αλλο νημα παραθετω εδω και το δικο μου προβλημα....
εχω εγκαταστησει εδω και μερικα χρονια ενα roiscok 208... με την βοηθεια μερικων φιλων απο εδω....(jomor, stinger, stam....) τους οποιους ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα...
στο θεμα.....
μετα απο κεραυνο???? ξαφνικα ενω ολες οι ζωνες ειναι ανοικτες το πληκτρολογιο δειχνει θεση ready....οτι και να προσπαθησω παιρνω ενδειξη "com error_"...διαβασα και σε αλλες αναρτησεις οτι μαλλον εχει καει...
ερωτησεις...
1. πως θα αφαιρεσω τη σειρηνα χωρις να ενοχλησω τους γειτονες?
2. υπαρχει κατι να τσεκαρω πριν τον ξηλωσω? (reset ισως?)
....συγνωμη για το μεγεθος του μυνηματος.... :Smile:

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε μου...δυστηχως εφαγες απο τον κεραυνο υπερταση που περασε απο την τηλεφωνικη γραμμη και στα γ@@@@σε ολα.....η ενδειξη που σου βγαζει δειχνει βλαβη μη αναστρεψιμη στον διαυλο επικοινωνιας της μοναδας με το πληκτρολογιο...
στο πρωτο ερωτημα σου θα πρεπει να ανοιξεις την σειρηνα και να αφαιρεσεις την μπαταρια που εχει μεσα της ..μετα θα αφαιρεσεις ρευματα και θα νεκρωσεις τον συναγερμο..
στο δευτερο ερωτημα σου θα μπορουσες να κανεις reset για ψυχολογικους λογους μονο γιατι στην ουσια δεν θα κανεις τιποτα

η λυση σε ολο το προηγουμενο ζητημα σου ειναι να ξηλωσεις μοναδα-πληκτρολογιο και να τα αντικαταστησεις  με νεα...οτι μαρκα και αν επιλεξεις να μην ξεχασεις αυτην την φορα ενα αντικεραυνικο τηλεφωνικης γραμμης για να μην τον ξαναπαρεις στο χερι

----------


## id_arts

δεν εχω συνδεδεμενη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη....υπαρχει περιπτωση να σωζεται???...……και κατι ακομα.….αν ανοιξω τη σειρηνα δεν θα αρχισει να χτυπαει??

----------


## stinger

κανε ενα reset να σου φυγει η περιεργεια...μπορει να ηχησει η σειρηνα αναλογα με το ποσο ζημια εχει παθει η πλακετα αλλα δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να γινει τερματισμος της μοναδας...

----------


## id_arts

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.…..για αλλη μια φορα...

----------


## p270

ανασταίνω το θέμα με μια ερώτηση

πως μπορούμε εάν υπάρχει βέβαια η δυνατότητα να σταματήσουμε το buzer του πληκτρολογιου να μετρά αντίστροφα κατά την λειτουργια stay ειναι ενοχλητικό ειδικά αν υπάρχουν παιδιά που κοιμούνται εκείνη την ώρα

----------


## p270

κανείς κάποια βοήθεια;

----------


## nestoras

Το manual του συγκεκριμένου συναγερμού είναι μερικές σελίδες μόνο. Αν δεν αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο εκεί μέσα τότε απλά πάρε την πένσα και ξύλωσε το μπαζεράκι!  :Smile:

----------


## street

ανοιξε το πληκτρολογιο ... και βαλε επανω στο μπαζερ ενα αυτοκολητο , πχ ενα κοματακι χαρτοταινιας ...  -70%
και οχι δεν χαμηλωνει απ τον προγραμματισμο ...  :Smile:

----------


## p270

έλεγα μήπως ειχε κάποια ρύθμιση και δεν την είχα δει όλα τα άλλα τα είχα σκεφτεί 

thanks για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## nestoras

> έλεγα μήπως ειχε κάποια ρύθμιση και δεν την είχα δει όλα τα άλλα τα είχα σκεφτεί 
> 
> thanks για τις απαντήσεις




Βάλε κανένα κρυφό μπουτονάκι για να το απενεργοποιείς κατά βούληση...

----------


## p270

καλή ιδέα αλλά σε αυτόν δεν ειναι να τον πολύ πειράζεις κιολας

----------


## nestoras

> Πόσα χρόνια τον έχεις το συναγερμό; Οι συγκεκριμένοι έχουν συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια ζωής... Δε μου φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο να κάηκε ακόμη και το λεντάκι τους!!







> καλή ιδέα αλλά σε αυτόν δεν ειναι να τον πολύ πειράζεις κιολας



Το γνωρίζω, κάνε υπομονή μέχρι να χαλάσει κάτι άλλο...

----------


## stinger

> ανασταίνω το θέμα με μια ερώτηση
> 
> πως μπορούμε εάν υπάρχει βέβαια η δυνατότητα να σταματήσουμε το buzer του πληκτρολογιου να μετρά αντίστροφα κατά την λειτουργια stay ειναι ενοχλητικό ειδικά αν υπάρχουν παιδιά που κοιμούνται εκείνη την ώρα




φιλαρακο ελπιζω να μην εκανες καμια πατεντα ασκοπα...υπαρχει λυση να σταματησει το μπαζερ..
*+8+κυριως κωδικος+1
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/userfiles..._rev1_1_gr.pdf

----------


## p270

Οχι φίλε μου δεν έκανα κατι και ούτε θα έκανα
σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοηθεια

----------


## Alxnks

Είναι πολύ παρεξηγημένος αυτός ο συναγερμός. Αμέσως έπεσαν ενα καρο κατηγορητικα μηνύματα, χωρις να μπει κανεις στη διαδικασία να δει αν και τι υποστηριζει ως προς τον προγραμματισμό, απλα για να τον κραξει λίγο. Μπορεί να είναι ενας συναγερμός χωρίς πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες, μπορεί κάποια κομματια να βγήκαν ελαττωματικά (τι να λένε και καποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιαδες vw παγκοσμιως που, με αναγνωρισμενο προβλημα απο την εταιρεια, πηδάνε δόντι οι αλυσίδες και πας για επισκευή 1000+€), αλλά εστρωσαν μετα και για οποίον γνωρίζει τι παιρνει και πως θα τον χρησιμοποιήσει, αποτελεί παρα πολύ καλό vfm. Εμας, στο εξοχικό, απο το 2009 δουλεύει χωρίς να έχει κανει κιχ απο πρόβλημα, χωρίς να έχει δώσει ποτε εναν ψευδοσυναγερμο. 

Αν και με πρόλαβαν λοιπον, ορίστε, απο το manual του:
Ενεργοποίηση-απενεργοποίηση βομβητή[*]+[8]+[ Κυρίως κωδικός]+[1] 
Ενεργοποίηση-απενεργοποίηση βομβητή εισόδου[*]+[8]+[ Κυρίως κωδικός]+[2]
Ενεργοποίηση ακουστικής ένδειξης[*]+[8]+[ Κυρίως κωδικός]+[3]

----------


## nestoras

> Είναι πολύ παρεξηγημένος αυτός ο συναγερμός. Αμέσως έπεσαν ενα καρο κατηγορητικα μηνύματα, χωρις να μπει κανεις στη διαδικασία να δει αν και τι υποστηριζει ως προς τον προγραμματισμό, απλα για να τον κραξει λίγο. Μπορεί να είναι ενας συναγερμός χωρίς πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες, μπορεί κάποια κομματια να βγήκαν ελαττωματικά (τι να λένε και καποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιαδες vw παγκοσμιως που, με αναγνωρισμενο προβλημα απο την εταιρεια, πηδάνε δόντι οι αλυσίδες και πας για επισκευή 1000+€), αλλά εστρωσαν μετα και για οποίον γνωρίζει τι παιρνει και πως θα τον χρησιμοποιήσει, αποτελεί παρα πολύ καλό vfm. Εμας, στο εξοχικό, απο το 2009 δουλεύει χωρίς να έχει κανει κιχ απο πρόβλημα, χωρίς να έχει δώσει ποτε εναν ψευδοσυναγερμο. 
> 
> Αν και με πρόλαβαν λοιπον, ορίστε, απο το manual του:
> Ενεργοποίηση-απενεργοποίηση βομβητή[*]+[8]+[ Κυρίως κωδικός]+[1] 
> Ενεργοποίηση-απενεργοποίηση βομβητή εισόδου[*]+[8]+[ Κυρίως κωδικός]+[2]
> Ενεργοποίηση ακουστικής ένδειξης[*]+[8]+[ Κυρίως κωδικός]+[3]



Αλέξανδρε, ο συναγερμός δεν είναι καθόλου παρεξηγημένος. Ο δικός σου και μερικοί ακόμη που λειτουργούν ακόμη από το 2009 είναι η εξαίρεση. Και για βρω το λόγο που λειτουργεί ακόμη θα πρέπει να μας απαντήσεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
1) Πόσες ζώνες έχει;
2) Είναι συνδεδεμένο με τηλεφωνική γραμμή;
3) Πόσες φορές τον οπλίζεις-αφοπλίζεις
4) Πόσους ανιχνευτές κίνησης έχεις συνδεδεμένους ή άλλα περιφερειακά που τραβάνε ρεύμα;
5) Τι σειρήνα έχεις;
6) Τι μάρκα είναι τα περιφερειακά σου;

Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι επαγγελματίας ή όχι αλλά προσωπικά έχω "ξυλώσει" πολλούς ROISKOK επειδή πολύ απλά έβγαζαν προβλήματα ή κολλούσαν ή δεν επικοινωνούσαν με το ΚΛΣ ή έδιναν ψευδοσυναγερμούς. Το θεωρείς τυχαίο ότι είναι ο μοναδικός συναγερμός που έχει δικό του thread μόνο με τα προβλημάτά του; Το ότι όλοι προτείνουν 2ο ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό για κάθε εγκατάσταση; Το ότι ο προγραμματισμός του και οι δυνατότητές του θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν "παιδικές"; Το ότι η τιμή του δεν είναι καθόλου μικρή γι'αυτά που προσφέρει;

Έχεις δει κάποιον να έχει πρόβλημα με sigma, paradox, honeywel χωρίς να έχει το συναγερμό του μια δεκαετία ή χωρίς να έχει φάει κεραυνό;

Όσον αφορά, στο θέμα με το μπαζεράκι, επειδή ξέρω ότι το manual του ROISKOK υπάρχει στα ελληνικά και είναι ελάχιστες οι σελίδες του μου φάνηκε αυτονόητο ότι το παληκάρι που έκανε την ερώτηση θα το είχε διαβάσει αναλυτικά (μάλιστα το υποστήριξε κι ο ίδιος αυτό). Έχω ξυλώσει και μπαζεράκι από honeywell δεν το πρότεινα στην τύχη!

----------


## p270

και ο δικός μου στο χωρίο ειναι τοποθετημενος με αρκετή χρήση θα έλεγα έχει 3 ραντάρ 10 παγίδες και 2 σειρήνες μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει βγάλει προβλημα, δεν είμαι επαγγελματιας οπότε δεν ξέρω τι γινεται στο σύνολο των τοποθετημενων 
και μια ερώτηση πρέπει να των βάλω σε κατάσταση προγραμματισμου για την ρύθμιση του μπαζερ η απλά πατάω τον συνδυασμό που αναφέρθηκε ποιο επάνω

----------


## stinger

απλα πατας τον συνδιασμο...

----------


## gevegr2014

> εχεις κανει λάθος στην συνδεσμολογία του ρελέ.
> 
> όταν κόβεις τα ρευματα, η σειρήνα βλεπει ότι κοπηκε η τροφοδοσία της και χτυπάει με δική της πρωτοβουλία (λειτουργία SAB)
> 
> όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα ή σε πιάνει το ραντάρ, ο πίνακας δίνει εντολή μέσω των ακροδεκτών Bell+,bell- στο GO+ ( ή GO- ) της σειρήνας μέσω του ρελέ, αναλόγως την συνδεσμολογία, και η σειρήνα εφόσον παιρνει αντίστοιχο σήμα στο GO+ ή GO- ενεργοποιείται. Στην περίπτωσή σου, δεν έρχεται εντολή στο GO+
> 
> τσεκαρε την συνδεσμολογία του ρελέ σου



Παιδιά εχω εγκαταστήσει τον συναγερμό της roiscok 208cn.
Οπλιζω τον συναγερμό arm και παραβιάζω την ζωνη Ζ8 του ραντάρ(iDo 301pt) και η σειρηνα κανονονικα χτυπά. 
Μετα απο 2-3 μέρες οπλιζω τον συναγερμό παραβιαζω την ιδια ζωνη Ζ8 του ρανταρ και ενώ βλέπω στο πληκτρολογιο να αναβοσβήνει η ένδειξη Ζ8 όπως και το φωτακι του η σειρηνα δεν χτυπά και δεν με καλεί στο κινητό μου.Οι υπολοιπες ζώνες λειτουργουν κανονικά δηλαδη αν παραβιαστούν η σειρηνα χτυπά. 
Παρατηρησα οτι εαν οπλισω τον συναγερμο και παραβιασω την ζώνη Ζ1 που ειναι η κεντρικη πορτα(με χρονοκαθυστερηση) χτυπά κανονικά η σειρηνα ,τότε και μόνο τοτε ξεμπλοκαρει η Ζ8 του ρανταρ και οταν παραβιαστει η συγκεκριμένη χτυπά η σειρηνα.
Μετά ελέγχω πολλές φορες την Ζ8 και δουλεύει κανονικα.
Οπως ανεφερα και παραπανω μετα απο 2-3 μερες η Ζ8 ενω παραβιαζεται (φαινεται στο πληκτρολογιο-αναβοσβηνει η ενδειξη Ζ :Cool:  δεν χτυπά η σειρηνα.Την ξεμπλοκαρω μόνο οταν παραβιασω την ζωνη Ζ1 και χτυπησει η σειρηνα.
Τα φωτα σας γιατί εγω δεν βρίσκω εξήγηση.

----------


## stinger

την Ζ8 πως την εχεις ορισει??αμμεση? ακολουθιας?? τι?
απο οσα λες εδω παιζουν 2 ενδεχομενα....πρωτον να εισαι ενα βημα πριν το ''com error'' που σημαινει οτι θα αλλαξεις συναγερμο συντομα...
δευτερον να εχεις προβληματικη επαφη στην Ζ8 και να μην λειτουργει οπως πρεπει....
για την δευερη περιπτωση θα χρειαστει ενα πολυμετρο και μετρηση του καλωδιου εκτος της πλακετας ωστε ωμομετρικα να δεις πως συμπεριφερεται καλωδιο-επαφη...θα πρεπει να μετρας 2.2k με κλειστη την επαφη και απειρο με ανοικτη....για ξεκινα απο αυτο

----------


## strako

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι πρόβλημα του πίνακα. Την πρώτη φορά (μετά τον προγραμματισμό) που η ζώνη ακολουθίας - radar που θα ανιχνεύσει κίνηση αφού έχει ανοίξει  η πόρτα εσόδου - καθυστέρησης θα παρουσιάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα...   (εως τον επόμενο προγραμματισμό...κοκ)
Όταν πριν αρκετά χρόνια ασχολήθηκα με τον συγκεκριμένο   πίνακα και ανακάλυψα την δυσλειτουργία αυτή , και σε επικοινωνία που είχα με την αντιπροσωπία αντί να αποσύρουν ολους τους πίνακες ....  εκδώσαν νέες ελληνικές οδηγίες που αναφέρουν ( άκουσον -άκουσον ) τα radar (ζώνες ακολουθίας ) να μην κοιτάνε την είσοδο και το πληκτρολόγιο (σελιδα 21)
Μετά από αυτά δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα με τον συγκεκριμένο πίνακα (βεβαίως την λύση την βρήκα....)

----------

